# IVF -What is Intramuscular? & Gestone



## Debbie10

Hi,

I have been taking intramuscular injection Gestone since my egg transfer. I have couple of doubts. At the clinic I was told that it has to be administered by a long large needle. But, when I bough Gestone at the pharmacy, I was given the blue needle(1", which is slightly thinner). Having read number of items in the web, most of them are taking about using 1.5" needle.

My main concern is, are there any down side of using the small needle? My other question is, why it's particularly needs to be administered in the muscle and will there be any problem the drug NOT getting in the muscle?

Instruction says once we inserted the needle, we have to pull back the syringe slightly and make sure few air bubbles are coming in the syringe, which we are doing. How do we make sure the drug is getting in the muscle?

Thanks,
DB


----------



## eddie

hya deb

I dont work for the board but I am a nurse so I hope I can help. The smaller 1g needle may have been given to you if you are on the smaller side as a 1.5 can be a bit to large if you are thinner. If you go directly into the skin at an angle of 90 degrees you are pretty likely to end up in muscle tissue. You need to draw back to make sure your not in a blood vessle. Its difficult to be 100% sure you are in a muscle as there is no sure way to know inless you have had loads of experience. If your not happy with the needle you have been given your clinic or your GP should be happy to change it for you.Hope this helps

Eddie


----------



## Anthony Reid

Thanks for helping Debbie eddie 

Tony,


----------



## Debbie10

Thanks for that. 
My other question is, are there any downsides of not getting in the muscle tissue while administering the injection ?


----------



## eddie

Many drug are given IM as muscle tissue more of a blood flow to it and therefore is better for absorbing drugs. I had a bit of a looksie on the internet for you and as far as I can make out (but please dont my word for it as there is a chance I may be misinformed) Gestone works better when injected into a large muscle and this tissue is good for the slow absorbion needed for gestone to work most effectively. I didnt find any evidence that says you would do any harm if you only get as far as the fatty tissue. I hope this helps but as I said it the fertility nurses on this site might be able to help more

Good luck


----------

